# Weekly Competition 2016-39



## Mike Hughey (Sep 27, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *F R2 F U2 F' U2 R' U R2
*2. *F' R2 F2 R' F2 U
*3. *U R' U2 R2 F R' F2 R' F2
*4. *F' U' R U2 R' U2 F U' F'
*5. *F2 R' U R' F2 U2 R' F R' U2

*3x3x3
1. *D2 B2 R2 F' U2 F2 L2 D2 U2 F U2 L R' D' R B2 F D U' B' F'
*2. *L' D2 L' B2 R' D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 R2 B' R' F D2 U2 B' U' L R D'
*3. *U2 R2 B F2 R2 U2 B D2 U2 B2 D B' R' U2 L2 U' R2 B' R' F2
*4. *L2 U2 B' D2 B' F U2 F R2 F L2 D B' L' U2 L F' L' R' D' F2
*5. *B2 L U2 L R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F' U R2 F' L U2 L2 D' F2 U'

*4x4x4
1. *D' L B2 F2 Uw R B Fw F2 D U' F Uw2 B2 Rw D' B' R2 U' L2 Rw R' D Uw2 L Fw' F' R2 B' D2 U L B2 Uw B D U R Fw Rw2
*2. *Fw Rw D2 B2 Fw2 D2 Rw Fw' L' Rw' D Fw Uw' Fw F Uw' Fw' F2 L' D' L' Rw' U' R2 Fw' L2 Fw' F D' L' Uw' U2 F D' U' F D Uw2 L2 R
*3. *D U' B' Fw F2 Uw' L' U L Rw2 F2 Rw' R2 F R' Fw U Rw' B Rw2 D2 L2 D' R' D Rw R' D' Rw' D2 Fw F' Rw' R2 B L Rw2 U R U
*4. *D' L R' B' Uw2 U B' R2 D Uw2 U Fw' Rw' D2 Uw B D' U L2 Rw2 R F2 R2 Fw2 U' Fw U Rw D B D F2 Uw Fw2 D2 L2 Rw' R Uw' Fw2
*5. *F2 U2 Rw2 D Uw2 R2 F' L R U' L Fw F' L2 R' B2 Rw2 R Fw2 U2 L2 Fw Uw' Fw' D F' D2 U2 R2 B' F2 D2 Rw R' Uw' Rw D' U2 B F2

*5x5x5
1. *Fw2 L Dw2 U2 Rw' Fw' Lw2 R' Bw2 Fw' F2 Uw' Lw' R2 D Bw' U2 B L' Lw Bw' F U' F' R2 U B Bw' Fw' F2 D' Uw' U2 Fw' Dw B' F2 L2 Lw2 R' B2 R' Uw' U B F' R B R' Uw2 Rw U Rw2 D2 Uw' Lw Uw2 L2 Dw' Uw
*2. *Lw' B2 Rw2 B' Bw2 Fw' Uw2 Lw Dw2 L2 U' L R' Dw' U F2 Uw' Bw2 U2 F2 Rw B2 Bw L Rw Bw' U Lw' Rw' R Uw' Fw D' Rw' U2 Lw' Fw Lw' D' Uw2 Lw2 D2 Lw2 D2 B' R2 Bw2 Fw Dw F' L' Fw' Rw Fw R2 Bw' F2 D' U Lw
*3. *Bw Fw' Lw2 Fw F' R2 Bw' Lw Rw Uw2 Bw Rw B' Fw D2 R2 B' Dw' Bw2 Fw Lw R' F R B2 Dw Bw2 Fw' L R2 Uw' R' D' R' Fw2 R B' R2 D2 B2 F' Dw Lw' B' Fw2 Lw2 Rw' U F2 D' Dw' L2 Fw F U' L' Bw L2 Uw2 Rw2
*4. *L2 Fw2 L2 Lw' Bw2 Uw U R2 Fw' Rw Dw R2 B' D2 Lw2 Fw' Dw2 L2 Lw Fw D2 Dw2 Rw2 R' Uw2 U2 Rw Fw' F2 L Uw2 L2 F' D2 Rw F' Uw' Bw2 Fw' Uw' L2 R' B2 Fw F L Dw2 B Bw2 Lw2 Rw' F D Bw' Rw2 B Bw2 Fw Dw' F
*5. *Bw' Rw Uw R D2 Dw2 Rw2 B2 Uw' R' B' Lw Bw2 F' L2 Lw' Rw2 F D2 U' Rw B' D' R2 B2 L' B' R' D Lw' Bw R D' F2 Rw D U' Bw Uw L' F2 R Fw2 F L' Uw R2 B2 F2 Rw Dw' R2 F Lw B' Dw' Uw2 Fw D2 Dw'

*6x6x6
1. *2R 2D' 3U2 2U' U' 2R' U' L' 3R2 B 2B2 3F' F2 2L' 3R 2B2 F2 3R' 3F' 2U B2 R2 U 3R 2D L' B' D2 2U2 3F F2 L2 2D L' R 3U 2R 2B2 L F D2 2F' 3U2 B D' R2 3U 2U' 3R' 2R' 3F 2R2 F' 2D2 3U' 3F 3R2 2U' U L' 2L' 2B' 3F' D 2D 3F2 F 3U' L 2R'
*2. *2R' 2F D2 U B D 2D2 3U 2R' D2 2U' 3F F' U 2F 2R2 3F2 D2 3U' F' D 2U R' D' 3U' 2U' 2L2 2D R2 3F' F2 3U2 F' 2U2 2F2 2L' 3R' 2B 3F' 3U' B2 3F2 2L 3R' R2 2B' 2F 2D' 3R2 D 2U' 2R2 U' L' 3R' 3F2 2U 3R 2D2 2F2 L' 2R2 2B U' 3F2 F 3R 2R U 2R2
*3. *L2 2D L' 2U' U' B' R 3U 2B2 3F' 3U2 2B L 3R2 R2 2B F' L2 2D' 3F' 2U2 2B' 2D F2 3U2 U 2F D' 2B 3U' 3F' 3R2 D2 R2 2F 3U' 2B 3F' F 2D2 3R R' 2F' 3R' 2R2 D 2B 2L' 2B 3U L2 U' 3F2 R2 2U' F' 2U' 2B' U2 F2 2D2 2L R D 2B2 U F' 2L' 2D 3F'
*4. *D2 2F2 2U2 U' 2L2 R 2U' 2B L D2 3U2 2U' R2 2F2 D2 3U2 2U2 U' F 2U U L2 F2 L B' D 3U2 F' 3R2 3U2 2U 2B 3F' 2D 3F' U' 3R R2 3F' 2R 2U F2 D 2D2 L' D2 2U U' 2L 3R' 2R' 3U 3R2 D' 2R2 B 3F2 3U 3F 2R2 R2 2F2 L2 B' 2R2 3F R B2 2B' 3R
*5. *L' 2R2 2D' B 3F2 2R B 3F' 2L2 3R' 2D2 2L' 2R2 R' F' 3U2 L' D2 3U L' F2 2U L' R' 3F' 2D' 2L' 2B2 2D2 3U2 2B2 2F2 L' D U 2L2 D' L2 2U 2L 3F 2D' 2R2 2D' 2U 2R' R F2 D2 3U B 2D 3U' 3F2 2L' U2 L2 2D 2L' 2D R2 3U 3R 2B 3U2 2B 2L 2D2 U2 3F'

*7x7x7
1. *2B D 3U2 3B' F R 2D2 2U' 2F' 2L 2F' 2U2 2F' L 3B' 3D' 3B2 3F2 U2 3F 2F' 2R' D 3B 3F2 F2 L 2L' 3L F 3U 3B2 F2 L' 3U' 2B2 2R2 2B' 2F2 U' 2B2 3D 2L R2 3D' 2R U' 2B2 L2 3R2 3B 2L 3R 2B' D' 3U U' 3B2 3F 2D L2 B' 2R' R D2 L' 3L2 3F' 3D' 3F2 D2 3D' 2B D 3U U 2B2 2D2 2U' 3F2 2F2 L2 3L' 3B2 2D' 3R' B2 2B' 2D2 3R2 3B 3R' 2R2 2B' 3L' D' 3U2 R' D' 2B'
*2. *D' L 3R D2 2F 3U' B2 U' F' D' 2D' 3D2 3U' 2U F' U2 2F D' B 2R R2 2F2 3D' 3B2 D2 3L' 3B' 3D 2R' U 3L' B' 2F' U 3L' 3F R B2 3D 2B 3B' F 3R2 2U' R' 3B2 3U 2F 2L R B 2R' 2U U L U 3R' 2R' B 2B2 U L' 2U' 2R2 D' 2D 3D' 2F' 2D' 3U2 2L2 3L' 3U 3B2 3D 3B2 2D2 2F' F' D2 2D R 3F 3D' 3U L' 2D2 2U 2L' 3R2 3D2 2U 3L 3B' 3F2 D' U' 3R B' 2F2
*3. *R2 2F' R' 2F' U2 3F2 3L D U2 2R B2 2R 2D' 3U 2R R' 2U R' B2 2U U' 3F 2F F' 2L 3L' 3B2 3F2 3L B D 2U2 2B 3B' L 3B2 F' 3D' 2F F' L' 3L 3R 2R R D' B2 2L' B' R 2D F D2 3U2 3R 2F' L2 2D' F D2 2D L' 2L B' 2L' 2U2 2B 3B2 2F' 2R2 2D 2B' 3L2 F 3U2 L2 2D' 2L' D 2L' 2F 2U' 3F2 2F2 L' 2L2 3F2 F2 D2 R' 3D 2L 3B R 2B R 2B 2U2 F2 2L2
*4. *2D 2L 3U 2B2 L2 3R2 U 3L2 3B F' 3R' 2F' L' 3L' 3F' D' 2R 3D' 2U2 3L' 2U B 2U2 B 3B 2F' 3R' U2 F' 3L2 D 3F2 2R2 U' 2R' D 2D2 3D2 3U' 3F2 3D2 2R' 2B U B' 3R2 3F 2F D 2D2 U' B 2F' 2R' U' L 3L2 R 2U' 3R 2D' 2R' D 3U R 2D 3D' 3U 3R R' B2 2B' F' L' 3B' 2F' R' B' 2D' 3B 3F2 R2 2D' 3D' 3U2 3L' 3F 3U' L' 3F' D2 3D' B2 F D2 3D2 3U U' B' 2L
*5. *3L' 2B 3D' 3R2 2R' B 3F' 3D2 L2 3B' F' 2L D' 2D' 3D 3U' R' F2 R 3U2 R2 2F U2 3F' 2L2 R 3F2 2F2 2L2 3R 3D2 2L 3R R B2 2D2 F 3R 2D L 2D' 3F R' 2B 3B2 3F' 2D2 B 3U B' 2B 3R B2 2D 2L' B' 2D' U' 2L R' 3D2 3U2 U B 2R 2D' 2R2 2B2 3B2 3R' 2U2 2L' D' 2D' U2 3L2 2B' D' 2U2 2R' B 3F L' 2L 3R 2R' 2U 3R2 3U 2U' U' 3R' 3F' L 3D2 L' 3D F' L2 2F2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *U' F' R2 U' R2 U F' U F2 R'
*2. *U2 F R2 F R2 U
*3. *U F2 R2 F R' U2 F2 U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *F2 R' D2 L' D2 U2 L' D2 F2 R F2 U' R F2 R B' R2 F' L R2 U'
*2. *R D B' U F' R D L2 D2 B R' D2 R L2 B2 D2 L' B2 R F2 R'
*3. *B' D2 F B2 R' U' L2 F' L D B' L2 D2 B' R2 F2 U2 B U2 R2 D2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *U B Uw' Rw' D2 F Uw2 R2 D2 Fw' R' U2 L' D2 F' L' B F2 Uw2 B' D Fw2 F' R Fw' F' Uw2 Rw B Fw2 F2 Uw' F' R' B' L' B U Rw Fw'
*2. *Rw' R2 B2 F2 Uw' F D2 B Fw D Uw F2 Uw' L B' D' U B' R Fw L' Rw2 R2 D R' D2 Uw' U2 Rw2 U2 F Rw2 D L' Rw R Fw U F L'
*3. *Uw' U' R' B Uw R B D Rw' B2 F' Uw U Fw2 L' Fw2 F2 L' Uw' U2 F L2 Rw' D Uw2 Rw2 D2 U' F L2 F' D F2 L2 B Fw2 F L R' U

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *B2 Bw' Fw F' R' Fw Lw' R Fw' F L' Rw' R2 B2 Uw' Lw R D Rw2 Dw Lw2 Rw2 D Bw2 Lw Dw2 L' Lw2 D' Uw U2 F' Dw Lw' R' D2 Lw2 B' Fw' F' R2 F L Uw' L R D2 Dw' Uw2 L' B Fw L Lw2 R' D B Fw L2 U'
*2. *B' Dw L2 Bw2 Lw2 R F' Uw Bw' Uw' R' Bw Fw F2 U' L' B' U2 R Dw Fw R B Dw2 L Lw Rw' D' U' Bw2 Fw' D' R2 Dw2 B Uw2 U' Bw' Uw Fw' D Dw' Uw Rw2 R' Bw2 Lw' F' L' Lw2 Fw' Rw' F2 Uw2 Bw2 F' Rw' Dw' Bw2 Fw
*3. *Bw Dw' U Fw Uw2 U Fw' R Dw' L2 Rw D' F2 Dw' Bw Dw Fw Dw' L2 Fw' Lw F' Uw2 Rw B D2 Bw R2 B2 L D2 Rw2 R D2 Dw Bw2 Fw F' Uw2 Bw2 Lw' Uw2 B L Lw R' B R2 Uw B2 Fw2 Dw2 Uw2 U Bw Fw2 D2 F D2 Uw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2B2 F' 2D 2U B2 2L2 2R 2U2 3R 2F 2U2 3R2 D2 3R2 2U' L R' U 2B2 D' 2U2 2F' D2 F 2R' B U2 3R' 2B2 2D2 3F2 L 2B2 L2 2R2 3U2 R2 2U' U2 2B2 3U2 2U' U' 2L' F' R 3U2 2U 3F 3R' 3U2 2U 3R' 2U B2 2F2 2L 2R F 2R2 2D 2U' U2 3F 3R' 2U2 3R2 F2 D 3R

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *3B D2 2L 3B' L2 2L 3R' 3D2 3U2 2L2 2R R 3U' 3L2 U' 3L2 D' F' 2R' D' B R D 2F' L' 2D' U R 2F2 D' 3U2 2U 3L' D' 2U2 U2 2L D L 2R2 3D' U 2F' 3L 3D2 L D' U' 2B2 D2 3L' 2B2 2D F' 3R R 2U2 3F2 3L' R' 2F' 2L' 3R2 2D' 2F2 D' 3L F' 2R' 2B' U2 2B2 D 3U2 3F' 2F' F' R 2D 3U2 B2 3D2 3B 2F' 2L 3D 3R2 2F2 2L2 3B2 R' 3F' D2 3L' B' D' 2D' 2R 2F 3R

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *B2 F2 R2 U' R2 U R2 D2 B2 D' L D2 L' F' L2 B2 U B L' D
*2. *F2 U F2 U F2 U' F2 D2 L2 U' F2 R' U B D' R F' U B' L' F'
*3. *L2 B2 R2 B2 D B2 F2 U B2 D U' R D2 L F L2 D F' D' L
*4. *D2 L B2 F2 L2 D2 R' U2 B2 D2 B2 U' L' B' F L' U2 R' U' R
*5. *U' B' U' L2 F L D F L' D2 F' U2 R2 B2 U2 B' D2 B' R2
*6. *R' U2 R' D' B2 R2 F' R L' B U2 F2 L2 U D L2 F2 L2 D' F2 D
*7. *R2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 D' L2 B F2 D' L F U' B' U' B2 U' L
*8. *F2 D' U2 F2 R2 U' L2 U R2 B2 L2 F L2 U' F R' U R D2 B L'
*9. *B2 D2 R2 D2 U2 F2 L' F2 R F2 R2 B' R2 U' R' D2 F2 U' R' B2 F'
*10. *D' R2 D L2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 U' R' F2 L' U' F' R U' R2 F2
*11. *B2 D U2 R2 D L2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 F' U L U F2 D L' B' U F
*12. *L2 B2 U2 R' B2 R' U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F L' F2 L U' B L' F' D' U2
*13. *U R2 F L F2 L2 F B2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R U2 F2 D2 B2 L'
*14. *D2 B2 D2 R U2 R' D2 R B2 R' B' F2 R2 F L' D' L' R' U F
*15. *F2 L' F D R U2 R' B D' R' U2 L U2 L' D2 L B2 L U2 L'
*16. *D2 L2 U' L2 D F2 D' R2 D F2 D' F R U B' D B' U2 R' B2
*17. *D2 L' U F L F R F2 L2 B R2 L2 F L2 F' U2 L2 B
*18. *L2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 D U B2 F2 L' F2 D R' U' B' L R' D2 U L
*19. *U F2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U' L' B F2 R' D' R2 B U F
*20. *D' L D' F2 L' B' R L D L F2 D2 L' D2 R B2 R' U2 R2
*21. *L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 D2 U B2 U B D' F2 R2 F' R U B' D R2
*22. *D2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 U F2 U2 L D U' L2 B' D' R F2 L' R2
*23. *B' R2 U2 R2 U2 F D2 F' R2 D2 B D' L2 B2 L' B' R B F' U' B2
*24. *D2 U2 L2 F D2 F2 U2 F U2 B' U2 R' B' U' B R F' R' F D'
*25. *R2 U2 F' D B D2 B U F2 L2 F2 B2 R B2 R2 U2 L' D2 R'
*26. *B2 U2 L2 U B2 U L2 U2 R2 U' F D U B U L2 R' U2 F' L' F'
*27. *F D2 U2 B' L2 U2 B L2 F R2 B' R' B' U B' F' R2 B' F2 L2 U
*28. *L' F B' D2 L' U' L B2 L' B' D B2 R2 B2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 D B2
*29. *F2 D2 B2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 U' B' D L' F2 R D' B U2 R F'
*30. *U' F2 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D' R U' B D B' L2 R2 B R F
*31. *F' D2 B' R2 D2 L2 D2 F L2 U F R F' U' F L D R2
*32. *B2 U2 L2 U' L2 U F2 U2 B2 D' B U R D' F L' R2 F R2 U'
*33. *D' F' D F U' B D' F R B R' F2 U2 R' U2 L2 D2 B2 U2 L' D2
*34. *B' R2 F L2 F' U2 B2 D2 R2 F' L2 U' R2 U2 L U' L' B' L2 U'
*35. *U B2 L2 D B2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 L F2 R2 F L2 B' R D L
*36. *L2 U B2 U' R2 D2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 L' D2 B F' L' R' F U' L R2
*37. *B2 L2 U B2 R2 D R2 D B2 D2 B' L' R B' L B2 F' D2 R' F2
*38. *D2 F2 D2 L R2 D2 F2 L' U2 B2 U2 F U2 R B' L2 D' U2 B' R F
*39. *L2 D2 L2 F2 D U L2 F2 U' L2 F2 R' U' B' L U2 L' B2 F U2 R2
*40. *L2 U' L B D F2 L U R' F U2 F2 U R2 D R2 F2 D R2 F2 U2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *L2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 D L2 D F U' F2 R U R' U2 R' D' L2
*2. *D2 U2 F U2 F2 L2 D2 B' U2 L2 B' D' F L U2 B2 L' D' B' F2
*3. *B2 U B' D F2 U B U2 R B2 U2 L2 D R2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2
*4. *R2 D2 U' L2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 R U' B R2 D2 L' B U L' D L2
*5. *B' F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 B' R2 B R2 F R' F' R' F' L2 D R2 B2 L2 D

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *L2 B2 F2 U B2 L2 D B2 U R2 U F' D2 L F D R2 U2 L2 F U
*2. *B2 U2 F2 D2 U' L2 U B2 R2 U' L D2 R' B R2 D' B2 R2 B'
*3. *L2 U' F2 B U' F D' F' R U2 B2 L2 F' D2 F' L2 D2 B2
*4. *L2 D R2 U' R2 F R U' L B L2 U R2 U' F2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D
*5. *B' R' B U' F' R2 D R2 F2 L' D' F2 B2 L2 B2 U R2 U F2 U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *F2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 D' B2 R' D' L2 D2 U B' U B F
*2. *B2 R' B R' B' D' B2 L F' U2 B2 L' D2 R F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B2
*3. *R2 B2 L B U' B' R2 D' B R' F U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B' R2 D2 F'
*4. *B' U2 B U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F' R2 D2 R U' R U' F2 D2 F2 R D2 F
*5. *R2 B2 F L2 D2 B' R2 U2 F D2 U2 L B' F2 L2 R U L' D U2 B

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D U2 L2 D2 F2 U F U2 F D L' R' B2 F U R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *U F R2 F2 U' R' F U2
*3. *L2 D L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D' U2 L2 U2 L D2 B2 F' L' D' L' R' U F'
*4. *F2 L F U2 F' L2 Rw2 D' Uw' U2 F U' B' Fw D U2 F' Uw U F Uw' Fw' Uw' B U Fw' Uw2 U B2 Uw B' L' U2 Rw D2 B' D Uw U' L'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *F' U2 F U2 F U2 R U' R2 U
*3. *F2 L2 U B2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 B' U F' D' L B F L' U L
*4. *U' R' Fw' L' R U Rw Fw F L' R2 Uw' Rw B Fw2 F' L D2 L Uw R' B Fw L2 D' Uw U' L2 Rw' R Fw2 Uw' U Fw2 Uw' Rw' U Rw2 U F2
*5. *B' Rw Dw F2 Uw2 F R' Bw' F' D' R' Dw U Rw2 Bw2 Uw' Lw2 B2 Bw' U' B L2 D Bw' L' Rw' U Bw2 D2 Uw B' Bw' F2 U R B2 Dw2 Fw L2 Fw2 Lw' D Dw' Bw2 L2 Lw2 R' D2 Lw D Dw2 U2 L2 Lw Rw' R' Dw2 R' Bw' D

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Clock
1. *UUdd u=6,d=1 / dUdU u=-5,d=3 / ddUU u=-4,d=6 / UdUd u=3,d=4 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=4 / UddU
*2. *UUdd u=-5,d=1 / dUdU u=-4,d=0 / ddUU u=1,d=-1 / UdUd u=4,d=-4 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=6 / UdUd
*3. *UUdd u=-1,d=4 / dUdU u=5,d=4 / ddUU u=4,d=2 / UdUd u=6,d=1 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-4 / ddUU
*4. *UUdd u=-2,d=-5 / dUdU u=-4,d=-4 / ddUU u=0,d=3 / UdUd u=5,d=4 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=4 / dUUU
*5. *UUdd u=-5,d=2 / dUdU u=4,d=6 / ddUU u=6,d=-5 / UdUd u=3,d=-2 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=6 / Uddd

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *U R L' U R U R' B' r
*2. *B R B R L' B L' R' L l
*3. *U R U' L R U B' L r' b u'
*4. *R U L' U' B' U R' B l' r b u
*5. *U' L' B' R' U' L' U L b'

*Square-1
1. *(6, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (6, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (0, 1) / (-3, 4)
*2. *(3, -1) / (3, -3) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (3, -3) / (5, 0) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0) / (-1, -2) / (2, 0) / (0, -1)
*3. *(1, -3) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (6, 4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (4, 0) / (4, 0)
*4. *(1, -3) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 4) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (4, 0) / (6, 5)
*5. *(0, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 5) / (0, -5) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, -3) / (0, 5)

*Skewb
1. *D R D' U' D L' R L U' D' U'
*2. *D R U' L' U' U L' D' U' D' U'
*3. *D' U L U' D' U D R' L D' U'
*4. *R U D U' R U R' U R' D' U'
*5. *R' L' U' D' L D' U' R' U R' U'


----------



## Shaky Hands (Sep 27, 2016)

*2x2*: 12.92, 13.03, (5.11,) 11.15, (16.82) = *12.37* // all-time PB single
*3x3*: (26.29,) (22.15,) 23.14, 22.83, 25.67 = *23.88
4x4*: 1:48.76, (2:40.59,) (1:43.64,) 1:55.22, 1:45.56 = *1:49.85* // PB average within Weekly Comp
*5x5*: 3:06.49, 3:06.18, (3:24.79,) (2:45.31,) 3:13.72 = *3:08.80* // PB single and average within Weekly Comp
*6x6*: (6:53.81,) 6:24.42, 6:19.95, (6:09.46,) 6:40.31 = *6:28.23* // all-time PB average
*7x7*: (11:46.74,) 10:57.35, (9:39.91,) 11:07.15, 10:58.70 = *11:01.07
2-3-4 Relay*: *3:11.60* // messed up 3x3 and 4x4
*2-3-4-5 Relay*: *6:06.62* // messed up 4x4 again
*3x3 BLD*: DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF
3x3 MtS*: (2:51.02,) (DNF,) 3:21.67, 3:06.16, 3:17.68 = *3:15.17
3x3 OH*: (50.77,) (1:25.73,) 1:17.33, 1:15.03, 1:11.47 = *1:14.61* // all-time PB single & average
*Clock*: 17.37, 16.84, (16.45,) 16.52, (DNF) = *16.91* // all-time PB average
*Pyraminx*: 29.06, (15.11,) 34.64, 28.46, (35.81) = *30.72* // all-time PB single
*FMC*: *51*



Spoiler



x2 // inspection
D' R' D B L' B' F2 U2 F' D2 // preservation-cross
L U' L' // 1st pair
F U F2 U' F // 2nd pair
d' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
U' L U L' // 4th pair
r U2 R' U' R U' r' // OLL
y R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // R-perm
U2 // AUF


----------



## AcidicCuber (Sep 27, 2016)

Shaky Hands said:


> *2x2*:
> *3x3*:
> *4x4*:
> *5x5*: 3:06.49, 3:06.18, (3:24.79,) (2:45.31,) 3:13.72 = *3:08.80* // PB single and average within Weekly Comp
> ...


nice


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 27, 2016)

*6x6x6*: (9:50.80), (7:07.39), 7:28.12, 7:44.36, 8:07.02 = *7:46.51

Megaminx*: 4:38.00, (4:16.03), 5:34.60, 4:38.74, (6:13.37) = *4:57.12 *Started out by knocking 9 seconds off my PB, then another 22. PB Ao5 by nearly 1:00.

*5x5x5*: 4:03.36, (4:31.12), 3:44.94, 4:04.93+, (3:38.96) = *3:57.75 *2 PB singles and PB Ao5. I can't wait to see what I can do with a decent cube. Probably sub-5:00.

*4x4x4*: 1:46.24, 1:47.95, 2:01.62, (2:12.72), (1:42.95) = *1:51.94*

*3x3x3*: (49.79), 43.87, 35.13, 35.98, (25.74) = *38.33 *I just can't solve 3x3 today.

*2x2x2*: (9.63), 10.35, 10.28, (12.68), 10.26 = *10.30 *Pretty good actually.

*2-3-4-5 Relay*: *7:13.85

3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF (7:36.95), DNF (8:12.19), DNF (6:34.84) = *DNF *Someday.


----------



## AcidicCuber (Sep 27, 2016)

For 2x2 Bld, do the times include the memo and solve or just the solve?


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 27, 2016)

AcidicCuber said:


> For 2x2 Bld, do the times include the memo and solve or just the solve?


 BLD includes both. Otherwise it's speed blind. I think that's the case, anyway.


----------



## AcidicCuber (Sep 27, 2016)

2x2: (3.81), 3.91, 4.06, 4.46, (4.85) = 4.15 Avg. (At least every solve was Sub-5 for me though I was looking for Sub-4 Avg.)
3x3: 15.59, (21.64), 19.48, (12.82), 14.39 = 16.49 Avg. (Sub-17... the counting 19 didn't help. Proud of Sub-13 Single though)
Pyraminx: 5.32, (11.43), 7.89, 7.24, (4.66) = 6.82 Avg. (Nice Sub-7 Avg which is uncommon for me and Sub-5 Solve)
Skewb: 15.43, (21.82), 17.33, 20.14, (15.05) = 17.64 Avg. (I don't practice skewb but I usually average low 20s so I'm proud of a sub 20 average)


----------



## AcidicCuber (Sep 27, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> BLD includes both. Otherwise it's speed blind. I think that's the case, anyway.


ok thanks cause i saw a little bit ago someone got a 3 second 2bld so i was guessing it was speed blind


----------



## muchacho (Sep 28, 2016)

*2x2:* 7.37, 7.67, (12.59), 8.94, (7.26) = *8.00
3x3:* 20.12, (25.46), 17.57, (17.13), 19.13 = *18.94
3x3OH:* 40.59, 34.48, (33.90), 42.30, (42.72) = *39.12*


----------



## Jake Donnelly (Sep 28, 2016)

Pyra: 1. (6.10) 2. (4.12) 3. 5.45 4. 4.17 5. 4.26 AVG 4.62
2x2:1. (2.83) 2. DNF 3. 3.86 4. 5.26 5. 4.23 AVG 4.45
3x3:1. 13.26 2. (12.05) 3. 15.71 4. (17.68) 5. 12.78 AVG 13.92
Skewb:1. 6.94 2. 6.26 3. 7.93 4. (8.78) 5. (4.21) AVG 7.04


----------



## AcidicCuber (Sep 28, 2016)

2x2 BLD: 55.85, DNF, DNF = 55.85 (Stupid me on second solve which i dnfed but could've gotten 30 seconds


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Sep 29, 2016)

*3x3 *- (17.46), (13.38), 14.54, 15.72, 15.67 = *15.31* Ao5
*4x4 *- (51.50), 1:05.62, (1:08.07), 1:07.50, 1:00.93 = *1:04.68* Ao5
*5x5 *- 1:45.96, (1:49.95), 1:40.55, 1:40.36, (1:35.34) = *1:42.29* Ao5 _[just a bad avg tbh]_
*6x6 *- (2:46.83), 3:02.92, 2:59.34, 3:01.59, (3:05.66) = *3:01.28* Ao5 _[i deserve sub-3]_
*OH *- 26.47, (25.02), 29.41, 26.86, (30.34) = *27.58* Ao5
*BLD *- DNF(1:46.82), *1:24.75*, 2:07.67 = DNF Mo3 _[i forgot my memo on the third solve for a solid 40 seconds lol]_
*4BLD - *DNF(10:17.55), DNF(10:42.66) _[screw it, i'll try again next week]_
*multiBLD *- *2/2 5:35.33* _[i dont do multiBLD yet, playing it safe]_


----------



## Altha (Sep 29, 2016)

*3BLD* - 30.05 *29.73* DNF(30.00)
Screwed up my corner twist at the end to miss the mo3. Still good tho


----------



## pyr14 (Oct 1, 2016)

pyraminx: 3.78, 4.80, 5.07, 6.10, 7.56 = 5.32
megaminx: 1:37.40, 1:46.62, 1:58.30, 1:31.77, 1:25.59 = 1:38.60


----------



## Bogdan (Oct 4, 2016)

*FMC:* 33 moves
Solution: R' U' R F' L F' U F D' F' U2 F D B' R2 B' R U R' U' R2 D' R D2 B' D' R' B R' B' R2 B R


Spoiler



R' U' R F' L //2x2x2
F' U' * F //2x2x3
B' R2 B' R U R' U' //f2l-1
R2 D' R D2 B' D' B(cancelled) //f2l
B'(cancelled) R' B R' B' R2 B R

insertion: * U2 F D' F' U2 F D F' (3 move cancelation)


----------



## ConfusedCubing (Oct 4, 2016)

2x2: 5.99, (4.59), 5.56, 5.95, (6.69) = 5.84
3x3: (14.51), 17.23, (17.26), 16.97, 16.75 = 16.99
4x4: (1:46.08), 1:36.29, 1:32.96, 1:37.01, (1:18.94) = 1:35.42
3x3OH: 33.81, (29.84), (35.86), 31.31, 35.10 = 33.41
Pyraminx: (10.49), 16.74, 12.95, 15.82, (21.15) = 15.17
2-4 Relay: 2:17.63


----------



## sqAree (Oct 4, 2016)

*2x2:* 4.27, (3.89), 6.71, (7.39), 5.92 = *5.64
3x3:* 12.96, 14.81, 15.04, (17.16), (12.51) = *14.27
4x4:* 1:19.40, 1:13.31, (1:22.20), 1:18.69, (1:10.07) = *1:17.14
5x5:* 3:24.14, (2:42.94), 3:19.53, 3:03.04, (3:54.75) = *3:15.57* //pb single
*2BLD:* 39.88, 53.02, DNF(42.59) = *39.88
3BLD:* DNF(3:08.58), DNF(2:11.11), 2:52.85 = *2:52.85
MBLD:* *4/6 in 55:03
OH:* 24.85, (30.63), 25.38, (23.39), 27.18 = *25.81
Feet:* 2:10.65, 2:09.36, (2:02.80), 2:10.84, (2:41.62) = *2:10.29
MTS:* 1:33.48, 1:36.44, (DNF(1:35.68)), (1:15.69), 1:38.83 = *1:36.25* //pb single
*2-4:* *1:40.01
2-5:* *4:41.54* //pb
*Mega:* 2:54.08, (3:07.55), 2:47.59, 2:59.75, (2:41.70) = *2:53.81
Pyra:* 9.51, 8.22, (5.88), 12.94, (17.62) = *10.23
FMC:* *30
*


Spoiler: solution



R2 U //EO (2/2)
B //pairs (1/3)
L2 U2 (L') //2x2x2 (3/6)
(B' R' B) //square+pair (3/9)
(R B2 R B' R) //F2L-1 (5/14)
(B D2 B' D2) //to L4C (4/18)

Skeleton: R2 @ U B L2 U2 D2 # B D2 B' R' B R' B2 R' B' R B L (18 moves)

@ = [R2, D' L2 D]
# = [L' F' L, B]

Solution: D' L2 D R2 D' L2 D U B L2 U2 D2 L' F' L B L' F L D2 B' R' B R' B2 R' B' R B L (30 moves)


----------



## Alea (Oct 4, 2016)

Hi! I spotted a small mistake in the second skewb scramble:


> *2. *D R U' L' U' U L' D' U' D' U'


We have a U' followed by U.


*2x2*: (7.84), 8.91, DNF, 8.86, 7.88 => *8.56
3x3*: 18.82, 18.67, 19.62, (21.13), (15.05) => *19.04
4x4*: 1:25.87, 1:12.46, (1:32.11), (1:07.67), 1:09.03=> *1:15.79
5x5*: 3:23.80, (3:49.50), 3:44.49, 3:33.58, (3:21.02) => *3:33.96
OH*: 27.90, 28.00, (26.31), (32.66), 31.17 => *29.03
2-4 relay*: *2:05.33
2-5 relay*: *DNF* //Forgot to solve my 4x4 T.T
*Mega*: 2:41.36, 2:37.94, (2:10.57), 2:14.10, (2:53.33+) => *2:31.14
Pyra*: 10.88+, 8.56, 10.49, (11.35), (5.82) => *9.98
Skewb*: 17.71, (11.41), DNF, 16.97, 15.82 =>*16.84*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 4, 2016)

Alea said:


> Hi! I spotted a small mistake in the second skewb scramble:
> 
> We have a U' followed by U.



Yes, the Skewb scrambler is not perfect, cancelling moves happens once in a while.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 4, 2016)

Results week 39: congrats to Torch, gateway cuber and sqAree

*2x2x2*(36)

 1.59 WACWCA
 1.90 hssandwich
 2.29 G2013
 2.34 Lapinsavant
 2.46 gateway cuber
 2.89 cuberkid10
 3.02 Torch
 3.44 Cube All Day
 3.47 FastCubeMaster
 3.87 DGCubes
 4.14 AcidicCuber
 4.23 connorlacrosse
 4.45 Jake Donnelly
 4.51 Tx789
 4.59 KGB
 5.09 LostGent
 5.50 Skefull
 5.63 sqAree
 5.83 ConfusedCubing
 6.01 Deri Nata Wijaya
 6.75 hagner
 7.82 Thrasher989
 7.99 muchacho
 8.21 LipeCarneiro
 8.55 Alea
 8.82 Bubbagrub
 9.11 username...
 9.15 1davey29
 10.19 RyuKagamine
 10.30 One Wheel
 10.71 FistoFan32
 11.03 Jacck
 11.73 hackertyper492
 12.37 Shaky Hands
 14.06 arbivara
 15.27 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(36)

 7.44 Lapinsavant
 9.48 EMI
 9.65 cuberkid10
 11.34 gateway cuber
 11.51 G2013
 11.70 Torch
 11.71 FastCubeMaster
 11.97 KGB
 12.78 Keroma12
 13.05 LostGent
 13.33 DGCubes
 13.92 Jake Donnelly
 14.27 sqAree
 14.83 Skefull
 14.91 hackertyper492
 15.31 Heart_Johnson
 16.04 Cube All Day
 16.49 AcidicCuber
 16.98 ConfusedCubing
 17.27 Tx789
 18.88 Deri Nata Wijaya
 18.94 muchacho
 19.04 Alea
 21.20 hagner
 21.56 LipeCarneiro
 21.64 connorlacrosse
 23.88 Shaky Hands
 25.14 FistoFan32
 25.32 username...
 29.30 Thrasher989
 30.16 arbivara
 32.73 RyuKagamine
 33.02 MatsBergsten
 37.47 Jacck
 38.33 One Wheel
 1:35.98 CoderPythonX
*4x4x4*(18)

 35.21 Lapinsavant
 36.55 cuberkid10
 41.15 KGB
 45.69 G2013
 49.23 Torch
 54.96 FastCubeMaster
 1:04.68 Heart_Johnson
 1:08.18 gateway cuber
 1:15.79 Alea
 1:17.13 sqAree
 1:23.99 LipeCarneiro
 1:35.42 ConfusedCubing
 1:49.85 Shaky Hands
 1:51.94 One Wheel
 1:53.92 MatsBergsten
 1:54.46 hackertyper492
 1:56.44 RyuKagamine
 4:06.43 arbivara
*5x5x5*(15)

 1:06.17 Lapinsavant
 1:16.08 KGB
 1:26.99 Keroma12
 1:42.29 Heart_Johnson
 1:45.10 Torch
 1:46.74 FastCubeMaster
 3:08.80 Shaky Hands
 3:15.57 sqAree
 3:17.78 gateway cuber
 3:19.54 RyuKagamine
 3:33.96 Alea
 3:57.74 One Wheel
 4:15.21 MatsBergsten
 8:36.69 arbivara
 DNF cuberkid10
*6x6x6*(4)

 3:01.28 Heart_Johnson
 5:48.51 RyuKagamine
 6:28.23 Shaky Hands
 7:46.50 One Wheel
*7x7x7*(3)

 4:37.82 Keroma12
 8:22.78 RyuKagamine
11:01.07 Shaky Hands
*3x3 one handed*(18)

 17.58 Lapinsavant
 19.41 KGB
 19.56 gateway cuber
 20.54 cuberkid10
 21.00 hssandwich
 22.17 Torch
 25.80 sqAree
 27.58 Heart_Johnson
 29.02 Alea
 33.30 G2013
 33.41 ConfusedCubing
 39.12 muchacho
 39.70 LipeCarneiro
 45.29 hackertyper492
 53.12 RyuKagamine
 54.31 arbivara
 1:08.32 Jacck
 1:14.61 Shaky Hands
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 50.87 Torch
 2:10.28 sqAree
 2:24.25 gateway cuber
 4:02.71 RyuKagamine
 DNF Bubbagrub
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(11)

 10.88 gateway cuber
 20.43 Torch
 29.22 MatsBergsten
 30.22 DGCubes
 34.19 Deri Nata Wijaya
 39.88 sqAree
 55.85 AcidicCuber
 56.00 Jacck
 1:30.48 RyuKagamine
 3:38.44 arbivara
 DNF G2013
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(15)

 29.73 Altha
 46.20 kamilprzyb
 1:02.78 hssandwich
 1:16.67 barns
 1:23.06 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:23.17 Torch
 1:24.75 Heart_Johnson
 1:34.71 MatsBergsten
 1:35.67 G2013
 2:18.58 Mike Hughey
 2:52.85 sqAree
 3:19.74 Jacck
 4:22.16 gateway cuber
 DNF One Wheel
 DNF Shaky Hands
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 6:42.61 MatsBergsten
 9:31.54 Jacck
 DNF gateway cuber
 DNF Keroma12
 DNF Heart_Johnson
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

13:10.03 MatsBergsten
14:34.67 Keroma12
22:28.02 Jacck
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Jacck
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

10/13 (60:00)  MatsBergsten
11/16 (52:11)  Keroma12
6/7 (37:27)  Jacck
2/2 ( 5:35)  Heart_Johnson
4/6 (55:03)  sqAree
9/16 (57:13)  Deri Nata Wijaya
2/3 (24:06)  gateway cuber
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 45.40 Torch
 1:36.25 sqAree
 1:57.47 gateway cuber
 3:15.17 Shaky Hands
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(15)

 53.00 Lapinsavant
 55.92 cuberkid10
 59.11 G2013
 59.66 KGB
 1:07.75 Torch
 1:20.98 gateway cuber
 1:40.01 sqAree
 1:58.21 LipeCarneiro
 2:05.33 Alea
 2:17.63 ConfusedCubing
 2:25.05 hackertyper492
 2:38.15 Jacck
 2:38.37 RyuKagamine
 3:11.60 Shaky Hands
 3:16.03 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(10)

 1:57.43 Lapinsavant
 2:43.39 Torch
 4:26.77 gateway cuber
 4:41.54 sqAree
 6:02.04 RyuKagamine
 6:06.62 Shaky Hands
 6:37.90 Jacck
 7:13.85 One Wheel
 8:45.99 MatsBergsten
 DNF Alea
*Magic*(3)

 2.12 elljay
 3.07 Torch
 3.81 DGCubes
*Master Magic*(1)

 7.64 Torch
*Skewb*(12)

 3.77 hssandwich
 3.78 connorlacrosse
 6.61 gateway cuber
 6.82 DGCubes
 7.04 Jake Donnelly
 7.59 cuberkid10
 7.79 Torch
 15.24 Bubbagrub
 16.83 Alea
 17.63 AcidicCuber
 23.90 RyuKagamine
 28.38 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(3)

 16.91 Shaky Hands
 19.87 Torch
 37.79 RyuKagamine
*Pyraminx*(18)

 3.55 hssandwich
 3.66 DGCubes
 4.21 gateway cuber
 4.63 Jake Donnelly
 5.25 cuberkid10
 5.32 pyr14
 5.90 Torch
 6.07 KGB
 6.82 AcidicCuber
 7.32 Tx789
 9.98 Alea
 9.99 connorlacrosse
 10.22 sqAree
 15.17 ConfusedCubing
 18.56 RyuKagamine
 19.44 username...
 30.72 Shaky Hands
 49.43 MatsBergsten
*Megaminx*(8)

 51.12 KGB
 1:31.80 Torch
 1:38.60 pyr14
 2:07.68 LipeCarneiro
 2:31.13 Alea
 2:53.81 sqAree
 3:15.23 RyuKagamine
 4:57.11 One Wheel
*Square-1*(8)

 10.77 EMI
 12.17 Raptor56
 12.48 hssandwich
 19.98 cuberkid10
 31.27 Torch
 36.01 Bubbagrub
 37.64 Tx789
 38.92 LipeCarneiro
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(7)

29 okayama
30 sqAree
33 Bogdan
51 RyuKagamine
51 Shaky Hands
52 Deri Nata Wijaya
DNF  Jacck

*Contest results*

237 Torch
223 gateway cuber
195 sqAree
168 Lapinsavant
165 cuberkid10
155 KGB
141 MatsBergsten
134 G2013
128 Jacck
119 RyuKagamine
116 hssandwich
115 Heart_Johnson
113 Deri Nata Wijaya
112 Keroma12
110 Shaky Hands
105 Alea
100 DGCubes
95 FastCubeMaster
80 Jake Donnelly
79 ConfusedCubing
76 LipeCarneiro
74 AcidicCuber
62 Tx789
62 connorlacrosse
56 One Wheel
54 Cube All Day
54 hackertyper492
53 LostGent
50 EMI
48 Skefull
45 muchacho
38 WACWCA
37 arbivara
34 hagner
31 Bubbagrub
28 username...
27 Thrasher989
25 pyr14
20 Altha
20 FistoFan32
19 kamilprzyb
17 okayama
17 barns
15 Bogdan
11 Mike Hughey
11 1davey29
11 Raptor56
4 elljay
4 CoderPythonX


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 4, 2016)

Oh no DGcubes lost his pyraminx winning streak!


----------

